# In need of some help finding a saddle for my ol'lady



## Evelone (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a bike for my 4'11 girlfriend, she's just getting into cycling and somehow got stuck on the idea that a road bike was right for her. I'm considering getting a her a vintage female Peugeot frame like this one, Vintage Ladies Peugeot Road Bike Mixie Steel Frame however i'm having some trouble determining what saddle would be good for her. She's got a pretty big backside and has no experience with a narrow road bike saddle so im looking for some alternatives. I'm leaning towards straight/moustache style handle bars so that she's a bit more upright than other handle bar set ups, however I still think that a normal cruiser saddle would have her too upright. Any ideas?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Only her trying different saddles will she know which one is right for her. No two women are the same.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you should start with the bike being right before the saddle. Is the rebuild for cute factor? Will it have new gearing etc? Does it fit her?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Go with her to the bike shop. A good shop will let her swap out saddles until she finds one that works. They can measure her sitbones too.


----------

